# Liquid Fertilizer Supplement



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

What are y'all using as a liquid supplement in addition to a granular application monthly? I've noticed a few youtubers who supplement carbon and bio stimulant's. Open to any suggestions.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

TNex 
Iron
sometimes K

There is debate at whether bio stims/carbon does anything.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I use a granular 10-10-10 on my Bermuda and started adding urea at around .125lb/N/1000sf to my T-Nex apps in the later parts of the season. I don't apply any carbon or bio stimulants. I don't judge anyone but I'm not a big believer in that stuff. I'm not beyond convincing but I'd rather spend my lawn budget in other areas.


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok thanks for the suggestions. What's a good target for #'s/1000 per month on Meyer Zoysia in Alabama regarding Nitrogen? Do I need to target a yearly total of ~4 lbs of Nitrogen?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Sorry, those numbers were for my Tifway-419. I would think Meyers would be about half that. I lost track of my annual total application for 2021 when I switched to Greencast tracking but I would guess it was less than 2lbs N per year on my Empire. That was my first season where I was pushing growth. There is no harm in going a little heavy on the N other than creating more work for yourself. You will have to mow more often, the turf (especially zoysia) will tend to build up a lot of thatch quicker, and you could be dealing with some disease in the spring and fall. I would stick with your monthly granular if it is working and just adjust based on what you are seeing in the yard. 
The only reason I started with liquid was because the short HOC would not allow the granules to settle down to the soil. I actually went through a bag of soluble 20-20-20 but didn't continue it because it was more expensive and I didn't see the same effects as I got with a simple box store balanced granule fertilizer.


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Sorry, those numbers were for my Tifway-419. I would think Meyers would be about half that. I lost track of my annual total application for 2021 when I switched to Greencast tracking but I would guess it was less than 2lbs N per year on my Empire. That was my first season where I was pushing growth. There is no harm in going a little heavy on the N other than creating more work for yourself. You will have to mow more often, the turf (especially zoysia) will tend to build up a lot of thatch quicker, and you could be dealing with some disease in the spring and fall. I would stick with your monthly granular if it is working and just adjust based on what you are seeing in the yard.
> The only reason I started with liquid was because the short HOC would not allow the granules to settle down to the soil. I actually went through a bag of soluble 20-20-20 but didn't continue it because it was more expensive and I didn't see the same effects as I got with a simple box store balanced granule fertilizer.


Thanks for the response. I did the math and with the granular apps for the season I would put down ~ 3 lbs. of Nitrogen. That is my concern with granule is the turf canopy becoming so thick and dense the granules have a hard time getting into the soil. Should this be a valid concern?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

JustinWheat said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, those numbers were for my Tifway-419. I would think Meyers would be about half that. I lost track of my annual total application for 2021 when I switched to Greencast tracking but I would guess it was less than 2lbs N per year on my Empire. That was my first season where I was pushing growth. There is no harm in going a little heavy on the N other than creating more work for yourself. You will have to mow more often, the turf (especially zoysia) will tend to build up a lot of thatch quicker, and you could be dealing with some disease in the spring and fall. I would stick with your monthly granular if it is working and just adjust based on what you are seeing in the yard.
> ...


If that happens you have two options:
1. Smaller prill size. More expensive than larger prill sized fert.
2. Spray your fertilizer. Have a chance of fertilizer burn. Have to spray more often because you put down such little N at a time.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Look into fairway or greens grade prill size granular, but beyond that, perhaps look at verticutting once or twice a year as well.

Both should help, if you can't or don't want to spray.


----------

